# NYU, USC, & LMU



## Danya Jimenez (Sep 15, 2013)

NYU, USC, & LMU
I am hoping to get into the screenwriting programs at these schools, but want to know what my chances of getting in are. If anyone is currently a part of any of these programs could you give me some information on how you got in (GPA, ACT, experience, and classes)? Thank you so much!


----------

